# Horse Loggers Climbing Trees



## Wilson_tree (Mar 26, 2012)

What was going on with having Jager climb the pine next to the mobile home?
All his equipment was brand new and shiny. 
The tree didn't look like it had the great logs they were harvesting for their contract. 
Why put a huge block up in the tree? You can rig your mechanical advantage at ground level.
Who put the ropes in the tree that he got pulled up on? He didn't climb the tree, he was pulled up.
Being pulled into the tree by the team of horses seemed like a neat idea, but there is no way I would do it. Those horses get revved up to pull. They don't have brakes. 
He should be proud of himself for surviving that adventure unscathed. He should also be ashamed of himself for getting carried away and doing something made up and dangerous. 

The Horse Logging boys seem like they know what they are doing, but the power of the TV camera must be irresistable. I wonder what I would do if someone offered to follow me around with TV cameras and the only rule was make it exciting?


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 26, 2012)

Wilson_tree said:


> What was going on with having Jager climb the pine next to the mobile home?
> All his equipment was brand new and shiny.
> The tree didn't look like it had the great logs they were harvesting for their contract.
> Why put a huge block up in the tree? You can rig your mechanical advantage at ground level.
> ...



Right on every point.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 26, 2012)

Wilson_tree said:


> What was going on with having Jager climb the pine next to the mobile home?
> All his equipment was brand new and shiny.
> The tree didn't look like it had the great logs they were harvesting for their contract.
> Why put a huge block up in the tree? You can rig your mechanical advantage at ground level.
> ...



stop overthinking these things. :msp_tongue: :hmm3grin2orange:

I would say the trailer owner wanted it down while they were in the area.


----------



## Winchester356 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wonder what have happened if the horses kept going?


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 26, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> Wonder what have happened if the horses kept going?



Not too sure but if it did happen the guy would be begging you to end his misery with your leveraction 356


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 27, 2012)

:msp_sneaky: That mobile home had a big hole in the side and it was empty.I thought for sure they were going to "accidentally" drop the tree on it.


----------



## bigcat (Mar 27, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> :msp_sneaky: That mobile home had a big hole in the side and it was empty.I thought for sure they were going to "accidentally" drop the tree on it.



Just more drama,hell you just cant go fall a tree without it on TV


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 27, 2012)

beerman6 said:


> :msp_sneaky: That mobile home had a big hole in the side and it was empty.I thought for sure they were going to "accidentally" drop the tree on it.


Me too. If they start talking about something bad it normally an indicator that it's going to happen in the next 15 minutes of air time. There's no way I'd trust a horse to haul my sorry butt up a tree. When I was 3 yrs. old (1950) my mother drove a two wheel horse cart to town with me in it. Horse wouldn't go through the downtown intersection so she got off to lead it. Horse ran away with me in the in the cart. Luckily some grabbed the horse before I got to far. Haven't trusted horses since.
Phil


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 29, 2012)

If you can get climbing ropes into a tree, then why can't you get a block into the same tree?


----------



## mga (Apr 4, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> If you can get climbing ropes into a tree, then why can't you get a block into the same tree?



lol..i wondered the same thing.

the producers must think the viewers have a very low IQ.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 5, 2012)

mga said:


> lol..i wondered the same thing.
> 
> the producers must think the viewers have a very low IQ.



Sadly, in many cases, they are right.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 5, 2012)

Too much drama on Ax Men now so my new show is Duck Dynasty


----------

